

PathFinding.js, a comprehensive path-finding library in javascript - cing
http://qiao.github.com/PathFinding.js/visual

======
qued
Do npc's in video games use one of these methods? I cannot figure out how
characters in games are 'so bad' at just following the main character
sometimes..

